# Small Sterling



## awJCKDup (Aug 4, 2011)

Good news, I have a new runner in the family, made from Jan Ridders plans, thank you Jan.

















And a video, however this is the best quality I can get with my camera.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMdr0INnT-s[/ame]

Now for the bad news---this little feller has 3 friends that won't do anything, lazy little guys. I guess they will just be paper weights.







Thanks for looking,
John


----------



## lazylathe (Aug 4, 2011)

Now that is COOL!!!! :bow:
That little guy gets some serious speed!

Keep working on the lazy three, i am sure you will get them to work!

Awesome little LTD Stirling you built!!

Andrew


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe the lazy ones can be convinced to work!!

Good job!!


----------



## mgbrv8 (Aug 4, 2011)

What did you use to adhere the glass to the coin.

Dave


----------



## J. Tranter (Aug 4, 2011)

What size tube did you use?


----------



## awJCKDup (Aug 4, 2011)

J. Tranter  said:
			
		

> What size tube did you use?



The displacer tube is about 20mm 0.d. 17.5 I.D.  the power piston tube is about 7mm O.D. 5.7mm I.D.



			
				mgbrv8  said:
			
		

> What did you use to adhere the glass to the coin.
> 
> Dave


I tried J.B.Weld because I had it on hand, and thought the high temp wouldn't bother it, but it didn't want to stick to the bottom nickel, so I ended up using an automotive high temp (black) rtv, which seems to be working well.


----------



## awJCKDup (Aug 6, 2011)

New video, and if you look real quick at the beginning you'll see all four running at once. However with camera duties, trying to get them turned straight, and trying to keep the temperature in correct range, I think i "stuck" the second from the left, but at least they all run now.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voDogebxQhk[/ame]

Thanks for looking 
John  ;D


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 6, 2011)

I love it ;D

Kel


----------



## moanaman (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for showing that. Loved the 4 all working together, well done.


----------



## J. Tranter (Aug 7, 2011)

Where did you get the graphite for the pistons... I am planning to build one and I think that is the last thing I need...


----------



## lazylathe (Aug 7, 2011)

Very cool to see all 4 working!!!!
I knew you could them all all going!

Congratulations on 4 successful builds!!!

Andrew


----------



## awJCKDup (Aug 7, 2011)

J. Tranter  said:
			
		

> Where did you get the graphite for the pistons... I am planning to build one and I think that is the last thing I need...


The local Hobby Lobby had "General's" Woodless Graphite pencils in the art supplies. 2 pencils (Med-hard) for 5 dollars. They have a paint or plastic coating, but machined really well and yielded graphite about .275 dia. I made six pistons and used less than half of one pencil.

John


----------



## Longboy (Aug 7, 2011)

That would be Small "STIRLING".......its not that expensive table ware! Heres another modeler in Europe who does micro Stirlings.  http://www.stirlingparadise.de/coll_schager/coll_schager.html


----------



## awJCKDup (Aug 7, 2011)

Longboy  said:
			
		

> That would be Small "STIRLING".......its not that expensive table ware! Heres another modeler in Europe who does micro Stirlings.  http://www.stirlingparadise.de/coll_schager/coll_schager.html



I sit corrected! Stirling. I Guess I have been attending too many coin and estate auctions lately.

John


----------



## Shopguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Really neat quartet of mini Stirlings.  :bow:
Ernie J


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 16, 2011)

awJCKDup  said:
			
		

> I sit corrected! Stirling. I Guess I have been attending too many coin and estate auctions lately.
> 
> John



Perhaps a Sterling Stirling is on order then :big: I hear it makes good bearings though. Silver that is.

Kel


----------



## imported_Matt_T (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi 
great little engines! congradulations!
I think I can see these sneaking into my workshop soon :big:

where do you buy the glass for the cylinders from and how do you cut it/machine it?

or would it be just as good to use some clear perspex tube? I found some cheap on fleaBay. or would it melt too easy?

thanks, 

Matt


----------



## awJCKDup (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Matt, I used Pyrex test tubes that I got on line, can't remember where, just do a search, and you should find them. There are a number of ways to cut them, I chucked mine in the lathe (ever so gently!) spun them slowly and used a diamond cutoff wheel (from harbor freight) in an air die grinder. Cleaned up the edge on some wet/dry paper on a flat surface. Again an internet search or a search on this site will yield much info. I am not familiar with perspex tubing.

John


----------



## imported_Matt_T (Nov 21, 2011)

hi thanks for you reply John

ive found a company selling borosilicate glass tubing in a vary of sizes, nearly a perfect match for Jan's sizes.


----------

